# Giving away Chance [updated]



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

I've decided that I'm not really equipped to care for a 3rd rat with my other life and animals responsibilities. Thus, my rescue rat from Petco whom I nursed back to good health is up for adoption. If someone can give him a good home, please let me know.

Edit: Chance is staying within the family. My mom decided she wanted a buddy of her own after falling in love with my other two rats. So sorry I posted prematurely, Chance has a home now.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Giving away Chance*

You need to edit your thread and put in your subject line where you are located. Maybe link to Chance's thread instead of assuming everyone knows it.


----------

